# Lista de optoacopladores



## maritenz (Ago 9, 2008)

hola amigos necesitaria saber si alguno tiene alguna lista con los optoacopladores que tengan igual sus terminales para hacer un par de reemplazos..



desde ya muchas gracias.



M4R1T3NZ


----------



## El nombre (Ago 9, 2008)

¿Qué quieres reemplazar?
Al indicar los terminales que te hacen falta o en su defecto el modelo, la propuesta se puede completar.


----------

